# myPOG - No Longer Available



## taytay (May 30, 2018)

Removed and decommissioned due to a request from Target Security.


----------



## glo (May 30, 2018)

Now if only I could use it for audit and order.


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 30, 2018)

I would definitely be willing to try this out. I have an iPhone 8+ if you need someone to beta test!!


----------



## Fix It (May 30, 2018)

I hope you have a good business lawyer. You’ll need em when Spot either offers you a promotion or drags you to court


----------



## taytay (May 30, 2018)

Fix It said:


> I hope you have a good business lawyer. You’ll need em when Spot either offers you a promotion or drags you to court


Using their own public tools which I was provided access to via their developer portal.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 30, 2018)

How did you even log into the Developer Portal? Every time I try it just makes me log in over and over and over.


----------



## unknown (May 31, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Today I am ready to announce the (hopeful) release of an iOS app I've spent the better part of three months developing.
> 
> ...



I'm not a technical person. Are you saying I can use my phone to do work for Target? If that's the case, they'll be paying my bill.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 31, 2018)

Sign me up, @tmap98.


----------



## Lazy (May 31, 2018)

unknown said:


> I'm not a technical person. Are you saying I can use my phone to do work for Target? If that's the case, they'll be paying my bill.



Unless they require you to use your phone they have no reason to pay your bill.


----------



## unknown (May 31, 2018)

Lazy said:


> Unless they require you to use your phone they have no reason to pay your bill.



That's true. So why are you developing this? To sell to Target? I'm confused. If it's not for tms to use on their personal phone, why develop it?


----------



## taytay (May 31, 2018)

unknown said:


> That's true. So why are you developing this? To sell to Target? I'm confused. If it's not for tms to use on their personal phone, why develop it?


The primary use case for this is one that I've personally experienced multiple times at my own store as well as at other stores doing help.

There's just not equipment. PriceCheckers are typically broken or don't scan. 
This app seeks to remedy this situation for TMs working on the sales floor without a device. 
If you're working abandons/strays/gobacks and you're in an area you don't know (or a new store) you can use this to find the specific locations for that item.

The other information is simply there because I already had it and sometimes it does come in handy.


----------



## PackAndCry (May 31, 2018)

I mean, I'd like having the shelf location for when I'm shopping for myself.


----------



## taytay (May 31, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I mean, I'd like having the shelf location for when I'm shopping for myself.


That would be one of the other reasons that spawned this


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 31, 2018)

Working off the clock much? Hope you enjoyed working for Target while you did... 
My store the online shelf locations haven't been right since remodel.


----------



## Spitfire (May 31, 2018)

This is very cool, but it does raise concerns about working off the clock. I'd bring this up to your ETL-HR or STL as a hypothetical "hey what if I..." before you start using it at work.


----------



## taytay (May 31, 2018)

My ETL and STL have both expressed positive thoughts to me about it. As long as I'm not working on it while at work. Which I don't, obviously.


----------



## Spitfire (May 31, 2018)

Cool, good to hear! I'm an Android guy, but if I were iOS I would be super excited to use this.


----------



## taytay (May 31, 2018)

I would love to get a version ported over to Android. I'll have to see how it goes with an expanded beta


----------



## unknown (May 31, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> The primary use case for this is one that I've personally experienced multiple times at my own store as well as at other stores doing help.
> 
> There's just not equipment. PriceCheckers are typically broken or don't scan.
> This app seeks to remedy this situation for TMs working on the sales floor without a device.
> ...



It's a fine line between just not having a device and Target knowing you can use the equipment you are personally paying for. 

Why should they spend money on new or more devices when hey, almost everyone has a smart phone, just use that. 

Is that the jist of it? If I'm wrong, tell me. But I have a problem with this path if they aren't paying me for my phone. 

Btw, I believe this idea of using our own stuff was floated a few years ago. It was just a rumor. At the time, I heard that they would pay you, partially, for using your smart phone. I'm all for that.


----------



## BullseyeStyle (May 31, 2018)

Mikuhl said:


> How did you even log into the Developer Portal? Every time I try it just makes me log in over and over and over.



Yes, I’d like to know this as well... @tmap98


----------



## Boreas (May 31, 2018)

The target employment contract is explicit on the matter- they own this app by default, should they chose to claim ownership.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 31, 2018)

@tmap98 I too would be interested to help in any way I can (UI & Graphics, beta test)

I do have an app on the App Store so I’m familiar with Xcode and iTunes Connect


----------



## taytay (May 31, 2018)

BullseyeStyle said:


> Yes, I’d like to know this as well... @tmap98


As far as I can figure out, you are only granted access if you have a 'first.last@target.com' email address. I did not have access before I switched workcenters and received an email in my name.


----------



## taytay (May 31, 2018)

unknown said:


> It's a fine line between just not having a device and Target knowing you can use the equipment you are personally paying for.
> 
> Why should they spend money on new or more devices when hey, almost everyone has a smart phone, just use that.
> 
> ...



This is something I honestly hadn't thought about, and unfortunately do not have an adequate response to. I thank you for bringing this to my attention though. 
I do not believe you're wrong, I honestly hope it would never come to that, forcing TMs use personal devices to accomplish work rather than providing equipment.
This was just something I wanted to build in my free time as a way to make my own job easier, and after talking to some users on the board, some other peoples jobs as well.


----------



## wiredharpoon (May 31, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> This is something I honestly hadn't thought about, and unfortunately do not have an adequate response to. I thank you for bringing this to my attention though.
> I do not believe you're wrong, I honestly hope it would never come to that, forcing TMs use personal devices to accomplish work rather than providing equipment.
> This was just something I wanted to build in my free time as a way to make my own job easier, and after talking to some users on the board, some other peoples jobs as well.



With everything Target does to separate work from home and everything in between I don't think this will impact it that much. They will not require team members to use their own equipment without paying/reimbursing them for it. A few examples I can think of are mileage, safety vests, drive up jackets & umbrellas, freezer gloves/coats/hats, AP uniforms/cuffs/flashlights, box cutters, ect. The only reason why you need to buy your own red and khaki is because you can wear that any other day of the week when you aren't working.

As for the gray area, in my personal opinion as long as everything is available to the public there shouldn't be an issue with you creating the app in your free time. You should take what your ETL and STL said to you with a grain of salt though. Store-side is one thing since it will stay in store. Corporate is a completely different beast. If you want a clear answer (although most of the time they think of the absolute worst case scenario) you should reach out to your HRBP.

In the end though, you are are going above and beyond to help guests. I feel that if it comes down to it, that is the best point to look at.


----------



## taytay (May 31, 2018)

Paging @mobilelady 
Do you have any knowledge regarding this? Thanks.


----------



## PackAndCry (May 31, 2018)

Really, my only issue here is that it'd be advertising "Hey team, I go on TBR!".


----------



## REDcardJJ (May 31, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> Really, my only issue here is that it'd be advertising "Hey team, I go on TBR!".



I would never let an ETL/TL catch me using that app


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 1, 2018)

Totally interested in this. It would be great to find exact locations in other stores. I have an iPhone X if you wanted to test on that!


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 1, 2018)

unknown said:


> Why should they spend money on new or more devices when hey, almost everyone has a smart phone, just use that



Because knowing the shelf locations aren't the only things you can do with a device, and while this will make certain tasks easier for TMs, things like audits or SFS or what have you will still require devices. Plus, as has been noted, Target can't require to use your device and it's in Target's best interests to have TMs using the official devices.

I would use this (and am willing to be a tester!), for sure, but my store has also said they will have the ability to order more devices soon, so hopefully it would be just temporary.


----------



## taytay (Jun 1, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Because knowing the shelf locations aren't the only things you can do with a device, and while this will make certain tasks easier for TMs, things like audits or SFS or what have you will still require devices. Plus, as has been noted, Target can't require to use your device and it's in Target's best interests to have TMs using the official devices.
> 
> I would use this (and am willing to be a tester!), for sure, but my store has also said they will have the ability to order more devices soon, so hopefully it would be just temporary.


Shoot me a PM with your email and I can get you testing.

I have the supposed sap numbers for myDevices and myCheckouts, but the price has been $27 instead of 600-800 like they told us. I went ahead and ordered some just in case.


----------



## Lazy (Jun 1, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Shoot me a PM with your email and I can get you testing.
> 
> I have the supposed sap numbers for myDevices and myCheckouts, but the price has been $27 instead of 600-800 like they told us. I went ahead and ordered some just in case.



Don't think those are on SAP as they are CAPEX orders that need DTL approval


----------



## taytay (Jun 1, 2018)

Lazy said:


> Don't think those are on SAP as they are CAPEX orders that need DTL approval


I have an email from my GVP with the sap numbers that said you're allowed to order as much as your store can afford. You're allowed to go over allocations now


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jun 2, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Shoot me a PM with your email and I can get you testing.
> 
> I have the supposed sap numbers for myDevices and myCheckouts, but the price has been $27 instead of 600-800 like they told us. I went ahead and ordered some just in case.



You could be ordering accessories for the myDevices. My store sometimes order by the given SAP number/name and got an accessory or something similar instead of the intended item. I still feel $27 is too cheap for something that usually cost around $200 to make unless Target did a bulk order of myDevices.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 2, 2018)

Awesome, so far! I will use it for shopping


----------



## taytay (Jun 2, 2018)

JohnSith373 said:


> You could be ordering accessories for the myDevices. My store sometimes order by the given SAP number/name and got an accessory or something similar instead of the intended item. I still feel $27 is too cheap for something that usually cost around $200 to make unless Target did a bulk order of myDevices.


It's possible. The name on sap is 'my device fast ship' so I'm wondering if the $27 is the shipping fee and they charge the store a different way for the device


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 2, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> I'm wondering if the $27 is the shipping fee and they charge the store a different way for the device





tmap98 said:


> 600-800 like they told us





tmap98 said:


> I went ahead and ordered some just in case.



Think you'll get in trouble for spending $2500+? (Assuming by "some" its at least 4)


----------



## taytay (Jun 2, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Think you'll get in trouble for spending $2500+? (Assuming by "some" its at least 4)


5 regular devices and 1 Checkout. 
No. STL told me to order them.


----------



## TM2 (Jun 2, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> 5 regular devices and 1 Checkout.
> No. STL told me to order them.


If functional devices show up at your store, let us know.  Until then I'll remain skeptical, because as others have said most equipment is a capex expense


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jun 2, 2018)

Fix It said:


> I hope you have a good business lawyer. You’ll need em when Spot either offers you a promotion or drags you to court


promotion. If it works he will get a promotion.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jun 2, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Working off the clock much? Hope you enjoyed working for Target while you did...
> My store the online shelf locations haven't been right since remodel.


Thats because someone hasn't cared to fix them.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jun 2, 2018)

JohnSith373 said:


> You could be ordering accessories for the myDevices. My store sometimes order by the given SAP number/name and got an accessory or something similar instead of the intended item. I still feel $27 is too cheap for something that usually cost around $200 to make unless Target did a bulk order of myDevices.


He's right but not for the reason you think. I think it has to do with the repurpose of the apple mydevices for registry. Mydevices ARE a capex expense as are the gear that goes with him. However, since most of the apple ones were returned and refurbished, they could be sent out. 
Tmap98 if you got a GVP permission to test this, thats awesome.


----------



## taytay (Jun 6, 2018)

Build passes internal testing, released to Apple, and will drop to testers when approved. Thanks!
Those currently testing will have an update drop either today tonight or tomorrow with the following changes;
version 1.0.22-beta

Fixed items with only two images, only allowing the user to view the first image
Re-enabled a hidden development feature that gives you the same store information as the Target App/Site
This feature doesn't have many uses, but has come in useful for me and my IRL tester a handful of times

A new white icon
Hopefully fixed the top control bar on iPhone X
Unfortunately I do not really know if this worked or not as the iOS Simulator isn't correctly displaying the 'X' for me.

pic of the aforementioned store information


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 8, 2018)

Still cut off on my X


----------



## taytay (Jun 8, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Still cut off on my X
> View attachment 5446


Argh. Damn. Basically everything else is working _almost_ perfectly. This is really the only big thing left. 
That, and the random intermittent crashes on the first scan.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 8, 2018)

Also one suggestion is when the menu bar slides out, dim the background or add a drop shadow so you can tell it’s a slide out bar.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 8, 2018)

How fast should the locations change? I scanned an item and it gave a different location than what it was newly tied to more than a few hours after I had tied it. I’ll check it again when I go to work when something gets tied.


----------



## taytay (Jun 8, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> How fast should the locations change? I scanned an item and it gave a different location than what it was newly tied to more than a few hours after I had tied it. I’ll check it again when I go to work when something gets tied.


Honestly, I do not have a valid answer for this. Nothing is cached on my end. Every time you search for a new item, it polls from a Target service. I assume these services only update once a day.
This is the same reason you can search for the same items on the Target app and it will have the old location for a bit.


----------



## Figurehello (Jun 8, 2018)

I’m not sure if it’s my store but I can never seem to get an item with an on-hand. I get the NaN which I’m guessing means N/A. It seems like a store issue since I see on-hands in all your guys screenshot.


----------



## taytay (Jun 8, 2018)

Figurehello said:


> I’m not sure if it’s my store but I can never seem to get an item with an on-hand. I get the NaN which I’m guessing means N/A. It seems like a store issue since I see on-hands in all your guys screenshot.



Unfortunately the on hand is item based and I have no control over it. I tried that dpci at a few stores and none report ohq. Certain items are not tracked online. Typically food items are not, especially if they're vendors. If you send me a list of dpcis, I can see if there is a logic issue on my end, but it's likely just that the on hand isn't tracked outside the Target network.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 8, 2018)

@tmap, we appreciate your efforts


----------



## Figurehello (Jun 9, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Unfortunately the on hand is item based and I have no control over it. I tried that dpci at a few stores and none report ohq. Certain items are not tracked online. Typically food items are not, especially if they're vendors. If you send me a list of dpcis, I can see if there is a logic issue on my end, but it's likely just that the on hand isn't tracked outside the Target network.



041024839 C9 Clothing
062050203 Pillow
071061089 Chips
071100791 Goldfish
049060885 Wax Strips
083060458 Dog Chow
I’ve tried a few other stores in my district but they seem to have the same issue. Thank you for the app and troubleshooting, you definitely go the extra mile.

Edit: It looks like the latest addition of new stores in my district seem to work with on-hands. The 4 or 5 stores that’ve been here for decades with and without remodels give the NaN on-hand. It’s proabably old store issues


----------



## taytay (Jun 9, 2018)

Figurehello said:


> 041024839 C9 Clothing
> 062050203 Pillow
> 071061089 Chips
> 071100791 Goldfish
> ...


Indeed, it must be a store specific thing because all of those return values for my store.


----------



## taytay (Jun 9, 2018)

Version 1.1.1-beta due to be released today/tomorrow.

The main change in this version, is a major reduction (hopefully) in app size and (definitely) in lines of code.
From 1000 lines in the main file to 500!
This is due to a new service I implemented that handles all the logic checking off-device on one of my servers. This _DRASTICALLY_ reduces the amount of time it takes to process your searches. (Even though I don't really know if it was bad to begin with.)

There is also a slight change in the display of information. ie: 'on hand: NaN' to 'on hand: n/a'

This new functionality is working very well and passes all my internal testing in my lab.

The next thing on my list to work out (hopefully before this release) is the damn iPhone X cropping.

Thanks all.


----------



## Alexbegt (Jun 9, 2018)

How does one join the beta testing list? This will be really useful for me while I work as half the time the mydevices are out, or like 2 of them are on the wrong network...


----------



## taytay (Jun 9, 2018)

Alexbegt said:


> How does one join the beta testing list? This will be really useful for me while I work as half the time the mydevices are out, or like 2 of them are on the wrong network...



iOS only atm, all i need is a pm with your apple id email


----------



## taytay (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry for the double update, here is the current status:

Update pushed to Apple tonight. Testers should see it tomorrow (6-10-18)
Things in this update:
(Ideally this is the final update before App Store Release)

Fixed iPhone X Display
Fixed Random crash on first item scan/search
Improved application efficiency
Off Device Processing

For now, I'm going to bed before my 7am shift tomorrow!

goddammit i just noticed the text box for changing your store is missing, it still works but it's taking the day off. thanks obama

I have identified an issue with certain barcodes that is causing the app to crash. I'm not one hundred percent certain as to why they're causing a crash but I'll be looking into it tonight. Thankfully the fix should be backend and won't require an update past the one today. If the app crashes for you, I apologize.
Due to the change in processing, I must've overlooked a potential issue...

This issue should be fixed. Learned two things,
apparently 205-04-0869 has 2 TCINs, which I've never seen before. [Maybe due to differing colors?]
And, I apparently forgot to check if certain items don't have multiple images.

Fixes deployed the items that caused me crashes today do not anymore.

1.1.2  started testing
*Adds the ability to search via UPC entry
*Fixes a few UI Elements that would hide/show and not revert
*Fixes the missing 'change store' textbox


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 10, 2018)

I got stuck in an "invalid item" loop tonight, but that was on the previous version. Quit the app, restarted, got the usual "invalid item" on first scan and it was fine after that, though. I forgot to update the app before work tonight. Oops.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 10, 2018)

Hm. though it crashed when I tried to scan the first item to hand, a travel size bottle of hand lotion I got in a beauty box. UPC 077043206034. Seems to do OK with other invalid & valid UPCs.


----------



## taytay (Jun 10, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Hm. though it crashed when I tried to scan the first item to hand, a travel size bottle of hand lotion I got in a beauty box. UPC 077043206034. Seems to do OK with other invalid & valid UPCs.


Likely that item does not have any information about it since it comes inside the box, but I will look into it tomorrow.


----------



## taytay (Jun 11, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> Hm. though it crashed when I tried to scan the first item to hand, a travel size bottle of hand lotion I got in a beauty box. UPC 077043206034. Seems to do OK with other invalid & valid UPCs.


Item fixed. Backend processing error.


----------



## taytay (Jun 13, 2018)

Users of the app,

Here's some upcoming changes:
Moving the backend service to a dedicated server.
This should decrease latency and reduce the load on my personal server at home. (and my data cap )
Search via UPC code. This seems to working one hundred percent. Not sure if it's useful for TM's, but Shipt shoppers might use it.
If any type of error occurs, the app shouldn't crash, it should just show the 'Invalid DPCI' error.

Any iPhone X users, how is the newest version running? According to my simulator, it should be correctly fit, except for the top a little.

I've started looking into porting this to the droid. Going to potentially be a bigger challenge for me as I have little experience with Java.

Thanks all. Getting real close to App Store Release. Couple TL(M)'s at my store are already waiting for me to release it.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Users of the app,
> 
> Here's some upcoming changes:
> Moving the backend service to a dedicated server.
> ...


Correctly fits on my X. Of course ex pet for the top but I can deal with that. Haven’t used it much in store to be honest.


----------



## taytay (Jun 13, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Correctly fits on my X. Of course ex pet for the top but I can deal with that. Haven’t used it much in store to be honest.


Yeah, I was trying to get it to fit in the top but I really couldn't get it so I opted to just squeeze it down a bit.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2018)

Minor things:

Some of the icons in the top bar are a little fuzzy, and the store info page wouldn’t need a “press X to exit” if the X was bright white and more visible.


----------



## taytay (Jun 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Minor things:
> 
> Some of the icons in the top bar are a little fuzzy, and the store info page wouldn’t need a “press X to exit” if the X was bright white and more visible.


Duly noted!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 13, 2018)

Mine is working well & thank you for hard work


----------



## taytay (Jun 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Minor things:
> 
> Some of the icons in the top bar are a little fuzzy, and the store info page wouldn’t need a “press X to exit” if the X was bright white and more visible.


Working on some new icons now


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Working on some new icons now


Nice! Also idk how hard it is but dimming part of the screen that the menu bar isn’t covering to show the menu bar is “over” that part would be nice. Also a scroll bar to the “Store features” section where applicable to show it goes down further

The app is extremely impressive overall!!


----------



## taytay (Jun 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Nice! Also idk how hard it is but dimming part of the screen that the menu bar isn’t covering to show the menu bar is “over” that part would be nice. Also a scroll bar to the “Store features” section where applicable to show it goes down further
> 
> The app is extremely impressive overall!!


Yeah, I'm looking into that. Something I would love to have.
Scroll bar is maybe an easy change, and something that should probably be there.

Wonder if anyone knows that you can tap on the item picture for a _slightly_ bigger image ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Yeah, I'm looking into that. Something I would love to have.
> Scroll bar is an easy change, and something that should probably be there.
> 
> Wonder if anyone knows that you can tap on the item picture for a _slightly_ bigger image ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes! Love that!


----------



## taytay (Jun 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Nice! Also idk how hard it is but dimming part of the screen that the menu bar isn’t covering to show the menu bar is “over” that part would be nice. Also a scroll bar to the “Store features” section where applicable to show it goes down further
> 
> The app is extremely impressive overall!!


Pushing a new update to Apple tonight. Hopefully you all see the update tomorrow (Currently 9:30PM CDT for me)

Screen 'dims' now once the side menu is opened. Can't do a proper dim until I re-write the app.
Modified the app bar icons with higher resolution ones that should scale properly.
And, the biggest change of all,
I've now migrated the backend service to a VPS
Should mean faster responses depending on your geographical location.

Unless I hear about a major ground-breaking bug,
This will be the version I'm going to push to the app store for the first release (1.1.4)

**Oh my god**
Just got a response to my application for an engineering position at HQ. /cry


----------



## Dog (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you for all your hard work!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> **Oh my god**
> Just got a response to my application for an engineering position at HQ. /cry


WHAT DID THEY SAY?????


----------



## taytay (Jun 13, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> WHAT DID THEY SAY?????


Nothing specific, but I got an actual email from a person saying she wants to talk to me tomorrow or friday, she also looked at my linkedin.

A couple of months ago I got a denial email from an automated system, so a real person email is great!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Nothing specific, but I got an actual email from a person saying she wants to talk to me tomorrow or friday, she also looked at my linkedin.
> 
> A couple of months ago I got a denial email from an automated system, so a real person email is great!


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 14, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Nothing specific, but I got an actual email from a person saying she wants to talk to me tomorrow or friday, she also looked at my linkedin.
> 
> A couple of months ago I got a denial email from an automated system, so a real person email is great!


Go,@tmap98 , go!


----------



## Dog (Jun 14, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Nothing specific, but I got an actual email from a person saying she wants to talk to me tomorrow or friday, she also looked at my linkedin.
> 
> A couple of months ago I got a denial email from an automated system, so a real person email is great!


Rooting for you :3


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 14, 2018)

Love the latest release! Great job!


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Jun 14, 2018)

Alexbegt said:


> This will be really useful for me while I work as half the time the mydevices are out, or like 2 of them are on the wrong network...



Mild thread jack, but go to the app that is the blue shield, air something, the then go to profiles and work through the tcwireless profiles reapply them till one works start with most recent generic version. That's how to get MyDevices onto the correct network.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 14, 2018)

This app is public & not spot secured.


----------



## taytay (Jun 15, 2018)

6-15-18 Updates
Pushed a backend update for pick label barcodes.

Since pick label barcodes are usually '49' + dpci + 'number 0-9'
i just strip out the dpci and run it that way, whereas before it would return an invalid barcode error

Also, this morning I pushed the version testers are running (1.1.4) to Apple for App Store Distribution.
If all goes well, it'll be released in it's first version by next week. As I haven't heard of any big issues that I couldn't easily fix with a backend change, (nor have I found any myself) I take that as the app being ready to go.

Currently I have no new features planned for addition. 
The only thing really on my plate for the app is a redesign based on Google's Material Design. (You think the app looks like Move now, just wait!  ((I don't know, I just really like the dark and orange scheme))), but that isn't for a while.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

Minor thing is there a reason you have to tap on the tap to scan banner and not anywhere on the white space? Also the person icon is still a little fuzzy. Both of these are minor though so don’t worry if they’re hard to fix as the app is and should be more focused on function over looking pretty


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 15, 2018)

Weird  thing.
I am seeing n/a with dpci, is that normal? No picture too.


----------



## taytay (Jun 15, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Weird  thing.
> I am seeing n/a with dpci, is that normal? No picture too.


What are you searching/scanning?
Picture is normal as some items just don't have any. But a n/a DPCI should never happen as you shouldn't even get a response back without a DPCI


----------



## taytay (Jun 15, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Minor thing is there a reason you have to tap on the tap to scan banner and not anywhere on the white space? Also the person icon is still a little fuzzy. Both of these are minor though so don’t worry if they’re hard to fix as the app is and should be more focused on function over looking pretty


This is something that could potentially be changed. I just think it's better for the end user to have a specific spot to start a scan. Plus there isn't an [easy] way to have say only certain parts of the screen start a scan. 
Damn icons. I need to figure out the best resolution for them.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> This is something that could potentially be changed. I just think it's better for the end user to have a specific spot to start a scan. Plus there isn't an [easy] way to have say only certain parts of the screen start a scan.
> Damn icons. I need to figure out the best resolution for them.


As for icons just use asset catalogs in Xcode and that will help manage 2x 3x retina sizes


----------



## taytay (Jun 15, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> As for icons just use asset catalogs in Xcode and that will help manage 2x 3x retina sizes


I'll have to see if I can do that in visual studio as I don't use xcode for this project at all. I probably can, just need to find it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 15, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> I'll have to see if I can do that in visual studio as I don't use xcode for this project at all. I probably can, just need to find it.


Or just use super duper quality icons and let the app scale it down but that may inflate the size of the app


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 15, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> What are you searching/scanning?


A food ave item.


----------



## taytay (Jun 15, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> A food ave item.


And you say it's the dpci field getting n/a?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 15, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> And you say it's the dpci field getting n/a?


Description field & no picture. I will have the dpci on Saturday


----------



## taytay (Jun 15, 2018)

If it's the description and picture returning nothing, it's because that information just isn't available publically. The app will return what info it can. Likely that dpci just doesn't have a public description or image


----------



## taytay (Jun 16, 2018)

Ladies any gentlemen, we have liftoff.
myPOG on the App Store - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mypog/id1362410472?mt=8


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 16, 2018)

Droid app please.


----------



## taytay (Jun 19, 2018)

We've got a skeleton people, Android app in development

(I'd also like to report I've had a few people at my store grab the iOS version and they claim that it's working perfectly and they love it)

Thinking of this for the UI


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 19, 2018)

I told a Shipt shopper that I see several times a shift about this app. I gave her all the disclaimers about it being new, not official, may be buggy, etc. but if it saves her time and saves TM time, totally worth it.

I hope that was OK!


----------



## taytay (Jun 19, 2018)

IWishIKnew said:


> I told a Shipt shopper that I see several times a shift about this app. I gave her all the disclaimers about it being new, not official, may be buggy, etc. but if it saves her time and saves TM time, totally worth it.
> 
> I hope that was OK!


All are welcome!


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Jun 19, 2018)

I’ve been telling anyone with an iPhone at my store! Even ETLs and they all think it’s awesome


----------



## taytay (Jun 20, 2018)

very, very early droid build running. Able to fetch data from my store only.
However it does indeed work.
Going to bed. Might tackle more of this tomorrow.





any android testers here


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 20, 2018)

I've never been a beta tester before, but I'd be happy to give it a shot when you're ready. Android 7.1.1 on a Moto E.


----------



## JohnSith373 (Jun 20, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> very, very early droid build running. Able to fetch data from my store only.
> However it does indeed work.
> Going to bed. Might tackle more of this tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Does the back button functionally work in the app? Just curious


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 20, 2018)

JohnSith373 said:


> Does the back button functionally work in the app? Just curious


That'd be better than most of Spot's apps.


----------



## taytay (Jun 20, 2018)

Android Build 1.0 Basically complete.
Supports the same stores as its iOS counterpart.
Things missing from Android in its current state:
Barcode scanning, and support for multiple pictures.

You can still search for items via manual DPCI / UPC entry.










Unzip and install the APK to start.


----------



## Alexbegt (Jun 20, 2018)

Awesome, I'll report any bugs that I come across!


----------



## taytay (Jun 21, 2018)

Beta 2 here
[kinda] Adds barcode scanning. Available from the navigation menu.
Likely buggy due to the hybrid nature of this app, and the multiple languages involved in its creation.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 21, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> very, very early droid build running. Able to fetch data from my store only.
> However it does indeed work.
> Going to bed. Might tackle more of this tomorrow.
> 
> ...



I'm on Samsung Galaxy S8, Android 8.0.0, I can test if wanted.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 21, 2018)

Not sure how hard/easy it would be but in the store info page it may be more effective to just use the icons target uses for each "feature" instead of just the list that you have to scroll through. or if the line for county was removed that would save space.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 21, 2018)

I'll admit that I didnt' follow all of the discussion prior to there being an Android version. 

Just downloaded and installed Beta 2 and started scanning items at home.

"Invalid DPCI or UPC" on a 12 pack of Coke, UPC is 049000028904. Maybe because it's a vendor item?


----------



## taytay (Jun 21, 2018)

oath2order said:


> I'm on Samsung Galaxy S8, Android 8.0.0, I can test if wanted.


All you need to do is download the zip file I've linked.  Thanks!


----------



## taytay (Jun 21, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> I'll admit that I didnt' follow all of the discussion prior to there being an Android version.
> 
> Just downloaded and installed Beta 2 and started scanning items at home.
> 
> "Invalid DPCI or UPC" on a 12 pack of Coke, UPC is 049000028904. Maybe because it's a vendor item?


Odd. Should work. Works on iOS so it's not a backend issue. I'll take look tonight. This is from scanning the barcode correct?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 21, 2018)

Correct.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks, @tmap. Downloaded the Android version last night and will give it a go this morning. Will let you know of any bugs I come across.


----------



## taytay (Jun 22, 2018)

GoodyNN said:


> Correct.


Surprisingly that barcode worked fist try on my Android build. Is there by chance a QR code near the UPC code?


----------



## GoodyNN (Jun 23, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Surprisingly that barcode worked fist try on my Android build. Is there by chance a QR code near the UPC code?


That was it. As soon as I covered the QR and tried again, it came right up.

Also, this took me forever to think of..... the app will make it a lot easier for me to price compare when I'm out shopping.


----------



## taytay (Jun 23, 2018)

myPOG Android Build 1.3
Notable changes include:
'touch to scan' bar from iOS has been implemented and functions as you'd assume.
Slight change in the way the POG Location is displayed.
*On Hand Quantities have been disable temporarily due to a potential security issue. (This affects iOS Users as well)*
Only 'core' feature missing is the ability to switch between pictures.
The store info panel is also missing but, I'm not sure I even want to add that at this point.


----------



## MxTarget (Jun 24, 2018)

First of all, thank you!  This app is already awesome.  I work in middle-main (Dom, Bath, Bed, Plug, HIPA, Plas, ect...) truck fill most mornings and usually I have to grab a PDA (slow aside from STOing but myDevices are gone by 8a) to work anything without a pre-tied pick label (especially from the new set) & repacks, unless i want to walk to a price checker (super slow lately,) so this saves some time for sure!  The only thing I've run across is when using the barcode scanner by device wants to scan in landscape, but if I tilt the device back right away a white flash would only happen.  Later, I found if I held the device in landscape the proper screen would appear.  Furthermore, if i turned off auto-rotate the issue was resolve too.  Otherwise, this app is amazing!


----------



## taytay (Jun 24, 2018)

Post to bring the following to attention:
Updated OP to reflect changed information.

The first version is out on the play store. I will be pushing all new releases direct to play store rather than on TBR
Android 1.4-A (Build on Play Store) has the following changes:

New Barcode Scanner
App & scanner locked to portrait mode (@MxTarget)
Removed barcode and on hand information for the time being.
Features still waiting for addition:

Store Info
Multiple Images


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 25, 2018)

Service offline?


----------



## taytay (Jun 25, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Service offline?
> View attachment 5611


Target is having some service issues of their own. So the app was returning invalid dpci for everything. Until their service is restored, my service will not be responding to requests. I'm monitoring it


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 25, 2018)

Did reshop most of the day except for the hour pushing in market so I got the chance to put the app through its paces.

I had a couple of problems but want to double check tomorrow to see if they repeat. In general, it was giving me at a location for about 80% of the UPCs scanned.

One bizzare thing that happened was it once switched from my store to the default store automatically. After I went in and switched it back I was good for the rest of the day. And, I'm highly certain I didn't accidentally open the apps control panel and change it inadvertently.

The only personal preference I have is I would prefer the "tap to scan" field to be at the bottom of the screen so it is closer to the fingerprint sensor home button where I wake the device. That way I can scan the UPC more quickly.

For the record, I'm using a Motorola g5 Plus running Android 7.0.


----------



## taytay (Jun 25, 2018)

Everything should be online now. Target seems to have to resolved their issues.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 26, 2018)

OK, today I confirmed the issue I was having yesterday.

When I scan a UPC barcode, it will only show one location of the product, when in fact, it has multiple tied locations:





But, all tied locations will appear if I manually imput the DPCI:




Unfortuately, I didn't try manually entering the UPC to see what that did.


----------



## taytay (Jun 26, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> OK, today I confirmed the issue I was having yesterday.
> 
> When I scan a UPC barcode, it will only show one location of the product, when in fact, it has multiple tied locations:
> 
> ...


Interesting. Guarantee I left something turned off for a barcode scan. I'll take a look today. Thanks.


----------



## RhettB (Jun 26, 2018)

Scan option not working for me.  Galaxy s8.


----------



## taytay (Jun 26, 2018)

RhettB said:


> Scan option not working for me.  Galaxy s8.


What version is displayed in the hamburger menu? Because 1.5 should've fixed the camera issue.


----------



## RhettB (Jun 26, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> What version is displayed in the hamburger menu? Because 1.5 should've fixed the camera issue.



1.5-a


----------



## RhettB (Jun 26, 2018)

RhettB said:


> 1.5-a



Unless it is location dependent.   I downloaded at home.


----------



## taytay (Jun 26, 2018)

RhettB said:


> Unless it is location dependent.   I downloaded at home.


No. Hmm. 
Could you try going into your phones settings, then apps, then myPog, permissions and just manually give it the camera permission?


----------



## cartMANN (Jun 26, 2018)

@tmap98 can you edit myPog to give it the option to search for product via name as well instead of just by dpci/upc. Just incase there is someone using it that doesn't have access to a zebra and gets asked by a guest where a product maybe located at?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 26, 2018)

cartMANN said:


> @tmap98 can you edit myPog to give it the option to search for product via name as well instead of just by dpci/upc. Just incase there is someone using it that doesn't have access to a zebra and gets asked by a guest where a product maybe located at?


Tmap is doing this app for free. Use the the target app or google it, instead.


----------



## taytay (Jun 26, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> OK, today I confirmed the issue I was having yesterday.
> When I scan a UPC barcode, it will only show one location of the product, when in fact, it has multiple tied locations:
> But, all tied locations will appear if I manually imput the DPCI:
> Unfortuately, I didn't try manually entering the UPC to see what that did.


Issue fixed. Backend update deployed and active.

For some reason when you send a barcode i was only returning the first location rather than all.


----------



## RhettB (Jun 27, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> No. Hmm.
> Could you try going into your phones settings, then apps, then myPog, permissions and just manually give it the camera permission?



That fixed it.   I guess I presumed camera was on by default as there was no permissions upon installing.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 27, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Issue fixed. Backend update deployed and active.
> 
> For some reason when you send a barcode i was only returning the first location rather than all.


Yay! Thanks for the fix and all your work on this.

Hey, @Hardlinesmaster, from now on, put all of @tmap98's coffees and beers on my tab!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 27, 2018)

So have you had any pushback from Spot regarding this app? Just curious if they know/care.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jun 27, 2018)

Push  back because a TM had to make an app so TMs can get their work done because HQ are stingy on allocating equipment.


----------



## taytay (Jun 27, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> So have you had any pushback from Spot regarding this app? Just curious if they know/care.


They know.
I also happened to use it as a main piece for my 4 interviews today.
No pushback currently. Prevented potential pushback by disabling on hands.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jun 30, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> very, very early droid build running. Able to fetch data from my store only.
> However it does indeed work.
> Going to bed. Might tackle more of this tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I would love to test it on Android


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jun 30, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> They know.
> I also happened to use it as a main piece for my 4 interviews today.
> No pushback currently. Prevented potential pushback by disabling on hands.


We don't need onhands. All I need really is location and price. This should work awesome. I have a Huawei Y538. its Android 5.1.1. I will use it tomorrow.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 1, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> I would love to test it on Android


It is on play store to use.


----------



## taytay (Jul 2, 2018)

Sneak peak of what I've been working on.
The same experience for everyone, hopefully


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 3, 2018)

Touch to scan instead of going into the hamburger menu would make me very happy.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 3, 2018)

My camera hates it but beyond that it works great.


----------



## topcats69 (Jul 3, 2018)

crashes when I touch store info ios


----------



## taytay (Jul 4, 2018)

Think I've settled on the final UI for the final version of the app. This will replace both versions currently released.



can you believe Reese's cups have six pictures on target.com?

i should point out the ios version will look different, not hugely but i don't think i can do exactly what i want to


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 7, 2018)

@tmap98 Do you have a sense for how long it takes the app to update after a location is updated? We're in a remodel now, and it seems like some locations update on the app but some take longer (compared to location update time in myWork).


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 7, 2018)

We've always found that the Spot app takes 24hrs to show the new tie, and I'm guessing that uses the same API.


----------



## taytay (Jul 7, 2018)

Typically, I think it updates at midnight the day of the change. 

myWork will always be correct because the data that myWork has is stored at your store and changeable by anyone with a myDevice. Whereas the data I'm getting is stored at one of the two data centers which I believe only update one a day.


----------



## Stuff2 (Jul 7, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> They know.
> I also happened to use it as a main piece for my 4 interviews today.
> No pushback currently. Prevented potential pushback by disabling on hands.


Honestly, disabling on hands is for the best, anyway. I already know of guests using myPog, and the last thing I need is guests having access to on hands. I have enough problems with the website saying we have shit when we don't, or, more likely, it's in one of the 20 or so unsorted and undone backstock carts in the stockroom I'm not gonna pick through. And it's people like Funko collectors who use myPog, and they need to have as little information as possible. They don't need to know there's two cases on hand, because my store doesn't pull from the stockroom for collectors, and them knowing they're back there is an argument waiting to happen.


----------



## taytay (Jul 7, 2018)

Stuff2 said:


> Honestly, disabling on hands is for the best, anyway. I already know of guests using myPog, and the last thing I need is guests having access to on hands. I have enough problems with the website saying we have shit when we don't, or, more likely, it's in one of the 20 or so unsorted and undone backstock carts in the stockroom I'm not gonna pick through. And it's people like Funko collectors who use myPog, and they need to have as little information as possible. They don't need to know there's two cases on hand, because my store doesn't pull from the stockroom for collectors, and them knowing they're back there is an argument waiting to happen.


That is precisely the reason I decided to disable that feature. The text like will be removed in the iOS release later.


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 7, 2018)

Today was funny, I showed my Team Lead this app because I gave my MyDevice to a person working in SFS and he asked how would I know if a item had a second location or not. After that, he was like "Holy cow, I should tell the LOD about this as it will be helpful for other team members"


----------



## taytay (Jul 7, 2018)

myPOG Unified (2.0) Nearing the end of its development.
A few UX changes again as I figure out what I really want it to look like.


Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 7, 2018)

I like the open in Target app link, also keep up the good work!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 8, 2018)

Great job!


----------



## taytay (Jul 8, 2018)

Likely going to release 2.0 today/tomorrow
Passes my brief internal tests.
Android UI


Spoiler












Spoiler










iOS UI


Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## Switch23 (Jul 9, 2018)

I just downloaded this app and I swear "God's plan" started playing once I opened it. Thank you.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 9, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Likely going to release 2.0 today/tomorrow
> Passes my brief internal tests.
> Android UI
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## INFSlave (Jul 9, 2018)

This is great! Thank you!

The Android version works fine on my verizon galaxy J7.


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 9, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Likely going to release 2.0 today/tomorrow
> Passes my brief internal tests.
> Android UI
> 
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## taytay (Jul 9, 2018)

2.0.5 Released to both platforms


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

Love the new update. Much cleaner and seems to be more stable.
One question:

I don’t think the reset store function serves any real purpose, since unless you work at the flagship store you don’t need to reset it to that. In fact, why not just completely remove that side menu, change the icon to that cute store one you use, and just make that a change store button? No need for the whole side menu unless other functions are planned for there.

Now that I think about it IDK if you have access to the data but showing if there’s an active cartwheel or gift card/BOGO deal would be awesome.


----------



## sammi (Jul 11, 2018)

Where do I go to download this for iOS & what do I look for?


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 11, 2018)

Did the iOS version always allow rotating? I go to scan a UPC that is vertical on the box/bottle and the screen to scan the UPC rotates with my phone.


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

sammi said:


> Where do I go to download this for iOS & what do I look for?


‎myPOG on the App Store - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mypog/id1362410472?mt=8


Alexbegt said:


> Did the iOS version always allow rotating? I go to scan a UPC that is vertical on the box/bottle and the screen to scan the UPC rotates with my phone.


No. Slipped past my testing. I'll work on that along with some other things I'm adding in 2.0.6

How did it look rotated?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

It looks normal rotated just a little weird bc everything is sideways


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Love the new update. Much cleaner and seems to be more stable.
> One question:
> 
> I don’t think the reset store function serves any real purpose, since unless you work at the flagship store you don’t need to reset it to that. In fact, why not just completely remove that side menu, change the icon to that cute store one you use, and just make that a change store button? No need for the whole side menu unless other functions are planned for there.
> ...



Side menu has a planned new option I'm working on right now.

The reset button is mainly a debug thing that I left in for the time being, due to this version being _another_ completely new platform for me. I want to really make sure that the function for saving the store really works and has a workable default option if something goes wrong.

I can look into the deals thing.


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 11, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> ‎myPOG on the App Store - https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mypog/id1362410472?mt=8
> 
> No. Slipped past my testing. I'll work on that along with some other things I'm adding in 2.0.6
> 
> How did it look rotated?



It seems only the barcode scan part rotates, nothing else. Or maybe I just can't get mine to rotate.

I also keep getting "Barcode Service Error. Try Again (myPog-1001)" I don't know if that error is just because it's scanning a QR code but I covered the QR code and still got that error.


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

Alexbegt said:


> It seems only the barcode scan part rotates, nothing else. Or maybe I just can't get mine to rotate.
> 
> I also keep getting "Barcode Service Error. Try Again (myPog-1001)" I don't know if that error is just because it's scanning a QR code but I covered the QR code and still got that error.



Was it actually returning the POG locations too?

I am noticing that appearing sometimes in the background but in my testing it still seems to correctly scan.
Looking into this as well.


----------



## sammi (Jul 11, 2018)

Just downloaded.....AWESOME!AWESOME!AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 11, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Was it actually returning the POG locations too?
> 
> I am noticing that appearing sometimes in the background but in my testing it still seems to correctly scan.
> Looking into this as well.



It is returning the POG locations.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

Touch to focus on the scanner would be nice. I commonly get that 1001 error when I cancel the scanner without scanning anything.  


Some more super nitpicky things that shouldn’t be high priority at all, it’s all iOS stuff idk about android
*Since the side menu is being kept... the store name and number aren’t aligned together. The number is just a little too far left... and the T should be uppercase
*the grey in the menu should continue to the top of the menu so the status bar doesn’t look weird, and the grey should go a teensy lower to line up with the orange bar. With the more space, change store and reset store could definitely fit in there if not on the right half then definitely below the number
*the locations of the items like aisle numbers etc are usually centered weird, no matter how many locations there are. 
*images seem to be fuzzy
*more info is hidden, for some reason you have to scroll to see it... unless that’s purposeful

All these things are super nitpicky except autofocus and shouldn’t be top priorities. The app is awesome.


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Touch to focus on the scanner would be nice. I commonly get that 1001 error when I cancel the scanner without scanning anything.
> 
> 
> Some more super nitpicky things that shouldn’t be high priority at all, it’s all iOS stuff idk about android
> ...



1001: Removed in 2.0.6 as it isn't actually catching any error

Menu: Aligned in 2.0.6 & T Upped

Grey: Fixed in 2.0.6 / Actually makes it look proper on iPhone X's

Locations: If There are 1 OR 3/more locations they should populate from the left like in myWork, however if there are exactly 2 they should attempt to center themselves.

Images: Are being worked on. Trying to figure out the best resolution/way to display them.

More Info: Shouldn't be hidden, but it depends on the phone model, I'm curious as to what phone you're using.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> 1001: Removed in 2.0.6 as it isn't actually catching any error
> 
> Menu: Aligned in 2.0.6 & T Upped
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I use iPhone 8. Items with three locations are spaced out weird. Like it’s aligned left but the spaces between each are different. Just out of curiosity is there a reason 2 locations are centered?


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Thanks!! I use iPhone 8. Items with three locations are spaced out weird. Like it’s aligned left but the spaces between each are different. Just out of curiosity is there a reason 2 locations are centered?


It's a weird bug that is on my list of things to fix. At first glace, I cannot for the life of me figure out why.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> It's a weird bug that is on my list of things to fix. At first glace, I cannot for the life of me figure out why.


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

oh


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

It would be super cool if the menu had a link to a page in the app to teach/remind you what (1) 1-1-3.99 and the like means

I know it deals with where in the aisle it is but I can never remember how to decode it


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

Is what it's supposed to look like for all but 2 locations


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Is what it's supposed to look like for all but 2 locations


From first glance it seems like the aisle numbers and the more info use measurements hard coded for iPhone X and thats what causes weirdness on my 8 and presumably other models


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> From first glance it seems like the aisle numbers and the more info use measurements hard coded for iPhone X and thats what causes weirdness on my 8 and presumably other models


They're not. It's meant to dynamically do it based on phone


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> They're not. It's meant to dynamically do it based on phone


Weird. 055090076 image overlaps with blue dot. 

Items with 4+ locations look fine for me it’s just items with 2 and 3 that look weird for some reason


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It would be super cool if the menu had a link to a page in the app to teach/remind you what (1) 1-1-3.99 and the like means
> 
> I know it deals with where in the aisle it is but I can never remember how to decode it


Does someone want to write this? Would be awesome for TBR wiki as well.


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Weird. 055090076 image overlaps with blue dot.
> 
> Items with 4+ locations look fine for me it’s just items with 2 and 3 that look weird for some reason



The overlay is something that I am also looking to fix. It has to do with how the image is presented on the page. Again, in progress.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 11, 2018)

My iPhone X version


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> My iPhone X version
> View attachment 5776


is there no name for that item?


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 11, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> is there no name for that item?



It seems that their iPhone X must've cut the name off or something, as my iPhone 7 plus shows the name even though my target doesn't sell wine so it returns no planograms + no price


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 11, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> It would be super cool if the menu had a link to a page in the app to teach/remind you what (1) 1-1-3.99 and the like means
> 
> I know it deals with where in the aisle it is but I can never remember how to decode it


I can't quite figure out how to explain the (1), but I know it comes into play with longer rows, like the cross-rows on the ends of domestics.
Then Section 1, shelf 1,position 3.99.


----------



## taytay (Jul 11, 2018)

(1) is the section of shelving that the POG starts at


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah, it seems the X cuts off the item name. It shows up on my 12.9” iPad, but it cuts off the ‘More Info’ link. But it’s on a iPadi most likely wouldn’t use this app on it.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 12, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> (1) is the section of shelving that the POG starts at


So if I have E37 (11) 1-1-1, it's on the 11th 4-footer from the end? Thank you!


----------



## taytay (Jul 12, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Yeah, it seems the X cuts off the item name. It shows up on my 12.9” iPad, but it cuts off the ‘More Info’ link. But it’s on a iPadi most likely wouldn’t use this app on it.


That is real odd that it's cut off. I'll have to take another look, as the emulator shows it perfectly.

The more info thing is something that on some devices might need to be scrolled to on smaller devices, but 6+/7+/8+ and X should show it perfectly.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 12, 2018)

@tmap98 I installed your beta version. I’ll test it out here shortly!


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> That is real odd that it's cut off. I'll have to take another look, as the emulator shows it perfectly.
> 
> The more info thing is something that on some devices might need to be scrolled to on smaller devices, but 6+/7+/8+ and X should show it perfectly.


You could fit everything on every device by making the pic smaller and allowing tap to enlarge/zoom


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 12, 2018)

Item description showing up now. Recent Items tab seems to be working ok, too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 12, 2018)

Stop complaining, please. @tmap98 has done something that spot did not think of. I do understand folks who do not agree on using app on their personal phones. Give @tmap98 credit for creating the app
It helps everyone who wants to use it.
Thanks @tmap98!


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 12, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Stop complaining, please. @tmap98 has done something that spot did not think of. I do understand folks who do not agree on using app on their personal phones. Give @tmap98 credit for creating the app
> It helps everyone who wants to use it.
> Thanks @tmap98!


Agreed.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Stop complaining, please. @tmap98 has done something that spot did not think of. I do understand folks who do not agree on using app on their personal phones. Give @tmap98 credit for creating the app
> It helps everyone who wants to use it.
> Thanks @tmap98!


I want to be clear my suggestions were just that— suggestions of minor things, and I want to be EXTRA clear that I love the app and the fact you made it is awesome!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 12, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I want to be clear my suggestions were just that— suggestions of minor things, and I want to be EXTRA clear that I love the app and the fact you made it is awesome!


Not you Amanda. Some members had mentioned about using their personal phones to help guests


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Not you Amanda. Some members had mentioned about using their personal phones to help guests


Gotcha after rereading your post I understood what you meant


----------



## taytay (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone.

Found and squashed the issue making the locations center oddly. Should be updated in the next release.

Not sure if the Giftcard/Cartwheel can be added. I have an idea of it, but it's not clean and will likely increase processing time.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Found and squashed the issue making the locations center oddly. Should be updated in the next release.
> 
> Not sure if the Giftcard/Cartwheel can be added. I have an idea of it, but it's not clean and will likely increase processing time.


What if it had a button to load it so as to not slow down those who don’t need it.


----------



## taytay (Jul 12, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What if it had a button to load it so as to not slow down those who don’t need it.



There is potential there, I know for sure I should be able to get giftcard / bogo promos, but cartwheel I don't know yet.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 12, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> There is potential there, I know for sure I should be able to get giftcard / bogo promos, but cartwheel I don't know yet.


GSTMs would love you forever if you could also do “see other items in this promo”


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 12, 2018)

Yeah the major pitfall for the speed of the mydevice, which just keeps getting slower, is they keep adding things that increase loading time by "just a little bit". It becomes quite noticeable when you stack it all together. Keep it simple


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 12, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> What if it had a button to load it so as to not slow down those who don’t need it.


Maybe tap on the price like you do in myWork.


----------



## taytay (Jul 12, 2018)

_see's pinned
_
*faints*


----------



## taytay (Jul 12, 2018)

2.0.7 Pushed to relative app stores tonight.
*Fixes the locations seemingly random placement
*Proper 'no image' image if there isn't one
*Slight adjustment on the TXXXX label placement
*Removed 'more details' popup alert for a better looking modal
*Added department and division for the items
*Blue dot under images should hopefully not get placed on top of the images
*Ideally the gray behind the store menu should extend all the way up now


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 13, 2018)

Alexbegt said:


> That's awesome!


Would be more awesome if  would  show locations in the backroom.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 13, 2018)

Can it pull the current "deals" from t.com?  That would let us see if an item is included in a category coupon, which isn't even possible in myWork currently.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 13, 2018)

allnew2 said:


> Would be more awesome if  would  show locations in the backroom.


I feel like that would be info that Spot wouldn't really want shared, imagine having one of those funko collectors trying to rummage around the BR because they looked in that app.  Plus it can't pull, so you'd need a myDevice anyway.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 13, 2018)

PackAndCry said:


> I feel like that would be info that Spot wouldn't really want shared, imagine having one of those funko collectors trying to rummage around the BR because they looked in that app.  Plus it can't pull, so you'd need a myDevice anyway.


Yeah , I get it . I’m just tired to hear the team members call for the backroom, especially when they do have a my device and they still ask if it has location in the back. I’m like , are you that stupid ? If it says no stockroom location for you , it would be the same for me. They expect me to pull it from my a&& or something.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Thanks @tmap98 for all the hard work. 

I agree, keep the app as simple as possible. If you want to know if an item is a Cartwheel deal, switch over to the Target app.  As to items eligible for a gift card, Spot's own apps on the myDevice don't even easily tell us that (and that would really help when posting the gift card 11x 11 signing), so I don't know how you would get access to that information for myPog. Finally, we don't need another way guests can confront us with how many of an item we have instock.

Keep improving the UI but don't over think it (or, over work yourself Tmap98).

MyPog is, and should be, an app thst TMs can voluntarily use to help them accurately push product to tied locations on the sales floor because no store has enough myDevices for every TM who needs them. No more, no less.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 13, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Thanks @tmap98 for all the hard work.
> 
> I agree, keep the app as simple as possible. If you want to know if an item is a Cartwheel deal, switch over to the Target app.  As to items eligible for a gift card, Spot's own apps on the myDevice don't even easily tell us that (and that would really help when posting the gift card 11x 11 signing), so I don't know how you would get access to that information for myPog. Finally, we don't need another way guests can confront us with how many of an item we have instock.
> 
> ...


The normal app does show giftcard offers, it shows as a "deal" on the item.


----------



## taytay (Jul 13, 2018)

I am not going to be implementing anything else at the moment. I don't believe the way I could attempt to fetch current promotions wouldn't work exactly the way I intended. And to go along with what others have said, I'm going to keep the app simplistic. I feel it has achieved that task and there really isn't anything else I feel I should add. With the addition of the open directly in the target app TMs should be able to retrieve any other information they should ever need. 

At this point I think the app is essentially done. Really only stability updates are the only other things that might eventually release. Thanks to everyone for testing and your feedback. It has been extremely helping throughout this development cycle.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> I am not going to be implementing anything else at the moment. I don't believe the way I could attempt to fetch current promotions wouldn't work exactly the way I intended. And to go along with what others have said, I'm going to keep the app simplistic. I feel it has achieved that task and there really isn't anything else I feel I should add. With the addition of the open directly in the target app TMs should be able to retrieve any other information they should ever need.
> 
> At this point I think the app is essentially done. Really only stability updates are the only other things that might eventually release. Thanks to everyone for testing and your feedback. It has been extremely helping throughout this development cycle.


Nice. Very well done app.


----------



## taytay (Jul 13, 2018)

The 2.0.7 build has been pushed to apple as an official update. Those on the test build might experience an issue with the app while the app is in review.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> The 2.0.7 build has been pushed to apple as an official update. Those on the test build might experience an issue with the app while the app is in review.


The only thing I saw was the location off centered.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 13, 2018)

I also noticed it didn’t give me locations on this item. The item has not been tied 24hrs recently, but I’m assuming it’s a Target end problem.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 13, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> View attachment 5794


I can't be the only one who is bothered by the fact the person icon is cut off by the blue banner (off topic sorry)


----------



## TM2 (Jul 13, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> I also noticed it didn’t give me locations on this item. The item has not been tied 24hrs recently, but I’m assuming it’s a Target end problem.


I've run into this more often than not, but I just started using the app a few days ago.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 13, 2018)

Great job,


----------



## EchoFoxtrot (Jul 14, 2018)

holy fuck it works better than I ever imagined...the only thing I'll ever need a mydevice for again is sign/label printing and pulling an item for a guest...which is amazing...I already utilize target.com to find general aisles for certain things but this is a god send...


----------



## YourPPTL (Jul 14, 2018)

I wish it scanned for android.


----------



## YourPPTL (Jul 14, 2018)

YourPPTL said:


> I wish it scanned for android.


Just kidding.. I just downloaded the app again and it works great.  Thanks great job.


----------



## BullseyeBlues (Jul 14, 2018)

@tmap98 Flow team at my store says you’re a godsend while we’re waiting for more equipment to arrive.  Great job with the app!


----------



## taytay (Jul 14, 2018)

2.0.8 dropping soon with the following changes

*search bar similar to mywork and others rather than a popup
*implemented a new image viewer that on tap will allow you to zoom and scroll around the picture
*added a 'fetching' loading message while fetching data to prevent multiple taps and crashes
*fixed an issue where you could actually get stuck on the 'item history' page if you don't click EXACTLY on the description or dpci
*removed almost all debug elements

Very, very close to really done.
I keep finding more bugs myself and other things to add/change around (like the image viewer) so it's really hard to tell if I will ever actually mark this project as completed.

(sorry android users, couldn't release 2.0.7 due to a signing issue, so you will all jump to 8)


----------



## taytay (Jul 16, 2018)

Still experiencing a very odd issue with the item history page. Sometimes if it thinks you might have, possibility touchiled one of the items, it will just hard lock you in that screen requiring a full app restart. 

I really haven't narrowed this down yet, and it's the only issue I still have. If I can't fix it, I may just end up removing that feature.


----------



## taytay (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you to everyone who helped test, those who who've stuck around since the beginning, and those who are new and still using the app. 

I regret to inform everyone that I did recieve an informal warning today that the app needed to be immediately removed from all platforms. 

This will likely be one of my final posts.
For those who have the app, use it to work more efficiently, for that was initial reason for this app. Those who missed the boat, I'm sorry. You'll just have to keep on using the regular Target app.  

Thanks everyone, see you all around.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 16, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped test, those who who've stuck around since the beginning, and those who are new and still using the app.
> 
> I regret to inform everyone that I did recieve an informal warning today that the app needed to be immediately removed from all platforms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 16, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped test, those who who've stuck around since the beginning, and those who are new and still using the app.
> 
> I regret to inform everyone that I did recieve an informal warning today that the app needed to be immediately removed from all platforms.
> 
> ...


Ugh. Hopefully .8 got submitted in time? You could always make a new acct...but I understand if you would want to lay low. 

Thanks for everything.


----------



## GoodyNN (Jul 16, 2018)

Thank you, TMap. Hopefully you don't get into too much trouble over this.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Yetive (Jul 16, 2018)

Thanks tmap!  Good Luck to you.

Please fix MyTime.


----------



## taytay (Jul 16, 2018)

Android users definitely got .8, unfortunately I do not believe that iOS users did. I think it was pulled before apple started reviewing it.


----------



## Yetive (Jul 16, 2018)

I have 2.0.9 on andriod.


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 16, 2018)

Good luck to you tmap! I will miss myPOG


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 16, 2018)

Please stay. Just change user name & post in 3rd person.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 16, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Please stay. Just change user name & post in 3rd person.


I would also very very much like them to stay however if it in any way puts their new fancy HQ job in jeapardy, I would say still lurk, but don’t post.


----------



## taytay (Jul 16, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> Android users definitely got .8, unfortunately I do not believe that iOS users did. I think it was pulled before apple started reviewing it.


Err, .9 on Android. Implemented a few other fixes last night and it got accepted before .8 apparently.
However, it looks like .7 is the final version for iOS which is disappointing because it still uses the old image viewer.

**Thanks for the un-sticky; It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## Switch23 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Lazy (Jul 16, 2018)

Just downloaded... Almost always have zebras since SFS has there own but just in case it's acting stupid it'll be great too have.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jul 16, 2018)

No good deed goes unpunished.

Sorry, Tmap, it's a great app.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 17, 2018)

I suspect either he got the job and a part of that was to stop working or the app or he got in trouble and was forced to. I am of the opinion that he got the job and requested to stop working on it.


----------



## Lazy (Jul 17, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> I suspect either he got the job and a part of that was to stop working or the app or he got in trouble and was forced to. I am of the opinion that he got the job and requested to stop working on it.



He did get the job and target security requested he pull the app.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Jul 17, 2018)

Thats what I expected. For the record, he updated it enough that the other android app sites picked it up so I downloaded a copy of it for myself. I won't tell where publically for obvious reasons but as long as it works and your device dies , PM me and I will email you a copy.  (this goes for android only. All you on Iphone are up shit creek and have been since Jobs died)


----------



## Lazy (Jul 17, 2018)

Flow Warrior said:


> Thats what I expected. For the record, he updated it enough that the other android app sites picked it up so I downloaded a copy of it for myself. I won't tell where publically for obvious reasons but as long as it works and your device dies , PM me and I will email you a copy.  (this goes for android only. All you on Iphone are up shit creek and have been since Jobs died)



Did u get 2.0.9.   Couple sites had the 2.0 download


----------



## YourPPTL (Jul 17, 2018)

Too bad. Great idea


----------



## fun at target (Jul 17, 2018)

Walmart has a very similar app. That tells you the location of products and price ect.ect 
It sucks because they try to get there associates to use the app to work freight and help customers. Instead of using the stores equipment


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 17, 2018)

I just wish it was possible for someone else to continue the development of this app.


----------



## Lazy (Jul 17, 2018)

I wonder if it's because of the new pathing being tied to scans from the target app and zebra?


----------



## Formina Sage (Jul 17, 2018)

Alexbegt said:


> I just wish it was possible for someone else to continue the development of this app.


I would, but that's essentially unfair to @tmap98  who did all the work and can now no longer be associated with it.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 17, 2018)

Formina Sage said:


> I would, but that's essentially unfair to @tmap98  who did all the work and can now no longer be associated with it.


Plus he may still get in trouble for allowing it to be continued.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes also that


----------



## Alexbegt (Jul 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Plus he may still get in trouble for allowing it to be continued.





Formina Sage said:


> Yes also that



Yeah that I agree with, I definitely don't want @tmap98 to get in trouble.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 18, 2018)

It's out there. Tmap really has no control over it anymore. I assume anyone who really wanted to and had the know-how could copy the code and re-brand it as they see fit.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> It's out there. Tmap really has no control over it anymore. I assume anyone who really wanted to and had the know-how could copy the code and re-brand it as they see fit.


That doesn’t seem fair to tmap to take credit for his work and it could still land him in hot water. 

The app does what it’s supposed to. It’s annoying .8 never got to iOS but such is life. Let’s not revive it, for tmaps sake.


----------



## taytay (Jul 18, 2018)

I'd like to add that the app may eventually cease functioning all together if I am told I need to revoke my access key. If that happens, there's no going back.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 18, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> I'd like to add that the app may eventually cease functioning all together if I am told I need to revoke my access key. If that happens, there's no going back.


Slightly unrelated but have you found out what you’re working on (if you can say?)


----------



## taytay (Jul 18, 2018)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> Slightly unrelated but have you found out what you’re working on (if you can say?)


No. Don't believe it will actually be anything myDevice related (at the beginning) I think it's more writing code to help keep the infrastructure up.


----------



## MediocreToast (Jul 18, 2018)

"Touch to scan" gives vibration feedback but doesn't scan. Any solutions? Updated to the latest version on android with camera permission on.


----------



## StaticSun (Jul 18, 2018)

Well, that was a fun ride. Since the app has been pulled, I'm closing this thread.

Congrats, and good luck!


----------

